# St. James Club Antigua



## jstoeber (Mar 4, 2015)

I have used an AC certificate to obtain a week at St. James Club in Antigua, realizing that an additional cost would be the fee for an all-inclusive plan.  What I did not realize was what the price of this plan would be -over $1,700. for 2 people for 1 week.  Has anyone traded in here and, if so, is this right?  It seems exorbitant.  Is it optional?  For those who have been there - is it worth it?


----------



## gmarine (Mar 4, 2015)

I used to own two weeks there but I sold them last year. In the past the all inclusive plan has been optional and it could be purchased for as little as three days, allowing you to be on your own for the other days. 

Its not exorbitant when you compare it to the prices for meals and drinks without the plan. There are no restaurants within walking distance and very few that are a short taxi ride away. We found that even though a local restaurant could be less costly, the taxi fee would even out the cost. You could rent a car, however, roads are in generally poor condition and poorly marked, if marked at all. 

The resort has some dinner shows that are generally in the $65-$75 pp range, not including drinks. At best you might get away with $100-$125 for a typical dinner without drinks. 

Add breakfast and lunch along with an occasional cocktail and you will be way over the all inclusive cost. 

If you both dont drink any alcohol, and both skip a meal, then the all inclusive may not be cost effective. However, if you enjoy a couple cocktails with dinner and occasionally during the day, as well as enjoy your meals, I think youll find the all inclusive is worth it versus paying as you go.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 4, 2015)

Most non budget AI's are going to cost $2000-$3000 for the lowest category of rooms for 2 people.  That is in line with the cost of the AC and AI.  Until you have tried it, it is hard to say if it is worth it for you.  

Right now on book it  a regular room for 2 is $2800 and an upgraded beachfront room is $3200 for the week including taxes, etc.


----------



## GregT (Mar 4, 2015)

I've heard it is a really nice property -- if you go let us know what you think.

Best,

Greg


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 4, 2015)

My understanding is that it is $90/day per person. If you aren't going to be there for a full day (check in and check out days) just get it for 6 days. You can just buy the other meals off the menu. Good Luck!

Carolyn


----------



## gmarine (Mar 4, 2015)

I havent been there in a few years but there used to be different prices for owners/guests of owners and exchangers. It used to be $125 pp for non owners and $90 pp for owners/guests of owners.

To the OP, are you staying in a one bedroom or two bedroom unit ?


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 4, 2015)

gmarine said:


> I used to own two weeks there but I sold them last year. In the past the all inclusive plan has been optional and it could be purchased for as little as three days, allowing you to be on your own for the other days.
> 
> Its not exorbitant when you compare it to the prices for meals and drinks without the plan. There are no restaurants within walking distance and very few that are a short taxi ride away. We found that even though a local restaurant could be less costly, the taxi fee would even out the cost. You could rent a car, however, roads are in generally poor condition and poorly marked, if marked at all.
> 
> ...


I stayed there tnru an II exchange many years ago thanks to your recommendation. I agree with everything you said. 
The AI ended up to be the most cost effective way to stay there. We were in a 2 BR 2 bath villa. Really, really nice!


----------

